# Hawthorne Trailblazer



## JoJo the Wolfboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Can I get some help on how this bike is ? Where it's made and how much it's worth. The head badge indicates it's a Hawthorne Trailblazer. thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2009)

made for mongomery wards.  the market has dropped on the prices.   in parts, the bike is worth 250 to 350.

mark


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 7, 2009)

*if your sellin im interested*

for the right price


----------

